# Anybody from Bangalore? - Please suggest some good Broadband



## paragkalra (May 8, 2009)

Hello All,

I am moving to Bangalore for 2 months on an onsite reallocation to client side.

I am having Ubuntu 8.10 installed on my Dell Laptop - Inspiron 1525 with fully functional wireless drivers.

So in Bangalore I wanted to subscribe to good Internet plan preferably broadband connection for 2 months that could get easily configured on my Ubuntu 8.10

Please suggest your views.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

Whats your budget ? Which area are you going to be staying in ?


----------



## paragkalra (May 8, 2009)

Most likely I be will staying some where close to - Marathalli

The plan should not cost more than Rs 1500 - 1600.

Important thing is good speed at least more than 256 kbps and preferably unlimited plan i.e. no download limit...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

Then I suggest AirTel. Get its 256KBPS Unlimited Scheme. You also get a free phone connection (actually phone is paid...) but total cost comes to Rs. 750 or Rs. 1000. Forgot which.

Reason to go over BSNL is that AirTel instantly gives you connection while with BSNL you should wait for 2-8 months for application to be processed.

Avoid wireless since it has inconsistant speed.


----------



## paragkalra (May 8, 2009)

Ok what about any datacard ....?

I have heard lot about BSNL EVDO....how about that...

BTW does Airtel broadband easily configured on Linux. If they provide DSL connection then there should be no problem I guess...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

Airtel provides ordinary ADSL ethernet connection. Perfect for ANY OS.

BSNL data card sounds cool, but I doubt you would be getting decent speed throughout. Besides, its a shared static IP address device and thus downloading is seriously hit, which I presume you need to do since you asked for unlimited. Then the card costs 3.5K only then do you get to use its internet. This for just two months ? Besides, looking at BSNL's CC, I think you will spend atleast 14 days looking for a guy to get you your data card.

Another option is AirTel Mobile Office mobile phone internet (using mobile as modem) which you can get along with a temporary Rs. 250/- sim card (should be enough to receive calls from home and to make occasional calls to friends).

I dunno if BSNL has mobile internet options, but I know an attractive lifetime sim plan from them. Rs. 250/-, 2 years validity, Rs. 50/- worth free calls, Ps. 50/min calls, Ps. 30/min calls to 5 numbers out of which one MUST be landline and all must be in karnataka and finally 300 free SMS/month.

So if BSNL does have mobile net, see if its an Unlimited scheme like Airtel Mobile Office.

And BTW, I don't know anything about Airtel sims so don't bother asking.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

Railwire  - www.railwire.in


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> Railwire  - www.railwire.in


WHOA!
256KBPS UL is Rs. 320/month ? Unable to beleive it.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WHOA!
> 256KBPS UL is Rs. 320/month ? Unable to beleive it.


Lalu ji ki Jai Ho!  

But it is available in a very small area: *www.railwire.in/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27&Itemid=55


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> Lalu ji ki Jai Ho!
> 
> But it is available in a very small area: *www.railwire.in/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27&Itemid=55




HORRIBLE.

But Rs. 1220 for 2MBPS unlimited sounds TOO GOOD.


----------

